# Heart warming story.



## Bud Cline (Feb 23, 2010)

This will touch your heart for sure.  It may sound totally unbelievable but it is true. Life is good!

This guy won the lottery and received millions of dollars and just three days later he found the love of his life. What a lucky dude! Isn't that a great story?

I'm sure the three of them will be very happy together, I know I would be!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't you just love a story with a happy ending...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 23, 2010)

Will he survive his wedding night?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 23, 2010)

I just hope he can make it until December 8th...then he gets another great shirt...[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/bornonthisday.88245351]Value T-shirt: Take It In The Ear Day > December 8 > Born On This Day[/ame]


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sure the guy knows what's going on.  I expect he's going to have his fun with this girl, but I don't believe for a minute that he'd tie any knots with her before getting a lawyer to draw up the prenups that would protect his ***...ets when she tries to slip some rat poison in his coffee.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm sure the guy knows what's going on.  I expect he's going to have his fun with this girl, but I don't believe for a minute that he'd tie any knots with her before getting a lawyer to draw up the prenups that would protect his ***...ets when she tries to slip some rat poison in his coffee.



but, but but... where'd all the Jerry Springer episodes come from then?

She does make me want to buy a lotto ticket tho...going to store be back later...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't think your gonna need a Lotto ticket for that one...me thinks she gets paid by the Hour.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Don't think your gonna need a Lotto ticket for that one...me thinks she gets paid by the Hour.:banana::banana::banana::banana:



Hour? Are you nuts? I gotta pay for a whole hour? 

What are we gonna do for the other 56 mins?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe if you kiss him, he turns into a prince.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not Dr. Freud but I have an interpretation of the frog/prince myth.

A frog is a shapeless soft lump.  
A women kisses the frog and it turns rather quickly into a tall, hard-bodied prince.  
Does this transformation ring any bells?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I'm not Dr. Freud but I have an interpretation of the frog/prince myth.
> 
> A frog is a shapeless soft lump.
> A women kisses the frog and it turns rather quickly into a tall, hard-bodied prince.
> Does this transformation ring any bells?



Blow up doll's ???:banana::banana::banana::banana:

Oldog...don't you need a prescription for those "vitamin" pills??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 24, 2010)

Wazzat:

     Well, I never really thought about it that way.

     But, in that story, I always wondered what would be going through the girls mind as soon as the frog turns into a prince.  She'd be thinking:  "OK, now if I kiss this prince, I'm figuring there's a 50/50 chance he turns back into a frog, right?"


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Wazzat:
> 
> Well, I never really thought about it that way.
> 
> But, in that story, I always wondered what would be going through the girls mind as soon as the frog turns into a prince.  She'd be thinking:  "OK, now if I kiss this prince, I'm figuring there's a 50/50 chance he turns back into a frog, right?"


Frog becomes prince, her "job" is done.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 24, 2010)

The truth is....
when she kisses the frog he turns into cash.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2010)

Eve was supposed to tempt Adam with an apple.  This girl uses melons.

I read body language and facial expressions, and I absolutely cannot read what is in this girl's mind from her appearance, but she kinda' reminds me of Eliot Spitzer's 'friend'.  

My advice to the chubby gentleman in the picture is to run like Hell.
But, even then he may not be safe.
Rich Man, Poor Man (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey who says money can't buy happiness?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I read body language and facial expressions, [/url]



She has a facial Expression?? what..I never said I was payin attention....


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 25, 2010)

I think they are both great.
I don't know about him tho.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Lolz, now that's called Power of money.. i am hoping that girl is either blind or greedy..


----------

